# Crufts 2016 Dog Show. 125 Anniversary Year.



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Crufts 2016 Dog Show. 125th Anniversary Year.*

Once again Crufts is here, well starting tomorrow that is. Four days of conformation, junior events, agility, obedience, flyball, meet the breeds, many demonstrations, etc.

Day One we will see Toy and Utility dogs competing. Day Two brings the Gundogs out. Day Three we have the Working and Pastoral dogs. And finally Day Four the Terrier and Hound groups take the stage.

Almost 25,000 dogs will be competing for that coveted prize of BIS. 

When it gets posted I will post the links to results, and Once again I will post pictures when I can. YouTube I believe will be doing live feeds again. When I find it I will post a link. 

Also meet the team representing the US in the international agilty competition:http://www.bestinshowdaily.com/akc-...fe-will-compete-at-crufts/?platform=hootsuite

She will be competing against teams from around the world.

I have friends going to this show, I wish them luck.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay! This is the one where I get to see Eurasiers! That makes me so happy. 

Also, once again, thank you for posting this. I had completely forgotten about the show.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for posting! I had forgotten as well. So live streams will be available? I really liked watching the Westminster live streams


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah they only reason I remember it is because it is always the weekend before our bulldog specialty. I will say updates maybe little on Saturday and Sunday as I will be at a show all day, but when I can I will post results.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I do believe they stream. On YouTube.

http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/whats-on/watch-crufts-live/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Effisia said:


> I do believe they stream. On YouTube.
> 
> http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/whats-on/watch-crufts-live/


They do yes. Only the stuff in the arena is shown.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Darn it, I was hoping they would have like a steam like Westminister did. Oh well, I will still enjoy watching it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Darn it, I was hoping they would have like a steam like Westminister did. Oh well, I will still enjoy watching it.


It's way tougher to do that at Crufts, way more rings than Westminster has, as quite a few breeds are split into two rings (females in one, males in another). The place is humongous, as I have said in the past it would take you all 4 days to see it all, and that is if you went for the whole day. Crufts only uses 5 of the over 20 halls and the arena area.

It is an awesome show, and it should be on every dog exhibitors bucket list. I would love to go back, even just to spectate.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Day 1 is here. Live stream is up, flyball is in the arena now.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Crufts is on my bucket list as a spectator, Westminister, too .


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Crufts is on my bucket list as a spectator, Westminister, too .


ME TOO. I was so close to going to Wesminster this year. So close. But then plans changed and we had to rework the dates of our vacation. Sigh. Maybe next year!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Results can be found here:http://crufts.fossedata.co.uk/breed.asp

I am just waiting for more results to start posting some photos.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Oooo. I really like the coat color on the Eurasier winner.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some Random BOBs:

Utility:

Bulldog- IB/SP/PORT/GIBR/ITA CH MELJANE BULLDOGS KING EDWARD










Kooikerhondje: CIRTAP'S HERTOGIN FREYA VAN QIRA-T AT GENETIKA










Tibetan Terrier-DK/NOR/S/GE/INT CH FALAMANDUS REMASTERED EDITION from Finland










Standard Poodle:AUST SUP/SWE/NOR/FIN/DK CH HUFFISH DYNAMITE STREET from Sweden


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay! I always forget that Crufts is so soon after Westminster. I didn't realize it was coming up until some Welshie people posted about arriving there yesterday.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Groups have started Utility almost finished,Toy next.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Utility Group Winners: pics to come

1) German Spitz Klein: CH LONGDALE'S JEN YOU WIN










2) Shiba Inu: CRO/BALT CH VORMUND LEONARDO DICAPRIO










3) Toy Poodle: CH AEDAN TALK OF THE TOWN










4) Lhasa Apso: CH FOROCHEL FJORD


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I literally cannot believe the Peke won again. That dog looked horrible. 

Loved the German klein spitz.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Winners:

1) Pekingese: CH YAKEE OOH AAH CANTONA










2) Havanese: CH LARWINSCA LADY GUINEVERE










3) Italian Greyhound: FLORITA TUELETTA










4) Pomeranian: N UCH/SE UCH/DKCK ALPHA LYRAE'S BE MY LOVER


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tomorrow is Gundog day.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some other Breed winners from yesterday

Toy:

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel: YOU'RE MY SUNSHINE VOM KANINCHENGARTEN from the US










Bolognese: CIB/N/SE/DK/CZUCH HUNKY-DORY PER FORTUNA from Sweden










Affenpinscher:CH ZIP-A-DIDODA V TANI KAZARI from The Netherlands










Papillon:CH ROZAMIE DREAM LOVER










Pug:FCI/INT CH PARADIZ RONADO BONAVENTURA-FV from Italy










Utility:

Akita: ESTAVA RAIN ONLY STYLE REMAINS from Norway










Japanese Anita Inu: SAISEI GO DELL'ANTICO ORIENTE from Italy










Chow Chow: RENDEL RUFF N' TUFF AT KWAITANG










Boston Terrier: CH ANDRIDZ CLOAK AND DAGGER










Shar Pei: JIMMY CHOO WITH LOOPANG


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Eurasier BOB: SILMORALBION'S CALLIDORA AT MOONGAZIE


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some Gundog BOBs:

Weimaraner: SH CH GUNALT DE ICE AT STRIDVIEW










German Longhaired Pointer: ARANY'S GRETA










Lagotto Romagnolo: IT/NL/SLO/BE/FIN/SE/VDH/LUX CH GLESKA GOODY-GOODY from Sweden


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Jason won the breed! So excited. First Westminster and now Crufts. There were 200 Welshies entered, more than ESS! He was shown by a US breeder who cared for him during the year he was over here from Sweden (this pic is with his Swedish owner/breeder I think)


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

The Gordon setter won the Gundog group. He looks quite different from the setters I see around here, much taller. Loved the flat coated retriever though!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gundog Group Winners:

1) Gordon Setter: SH CH LOURDACE FULCRUM










2) Chessie: SH CH ARNAC BAY EXE










3) Lagotto: IT/NL/SLO/BE/FIN/SE/VDH/LUX CH GLESKA GOODY-GOODY 










4) Flat Coat: CH/SEU(U)CH/NOU CH CASTLEROCK SIMPLY MAGIC


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

So, how do foreign dogs qualify for Crufts?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> So, how do foreign dogs qualify for Crufts?


They get an ATC (Authority to Compete) number from their kennel club.
http://www.crufts.org.uk/content/dog-exhibitors/international-exhibitors-guidance/

Click overseas exhibitor guide.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some other Gundog BOBs

Bracco Italiano: SH CH GUNSYN AAFIA










Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla: SH CH RAGNOLDS FANTASTIC MR FOX TO TRAGUS










Large Munsterlander: CH RAYCRIS FREYA










Engie: SH CH ANNILANN MISS SING











ESS: SIEGER'S MONEY TALKS from Denmark










Welshie: USCH/SEU(U)CH/DKCHU/NOCH WELFORD'S JESMOND WATERFALL










Spanish Water Dog: VALENTISIMO'S TUVIDA


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Eurasier BOB: SILMORALBION'S CALLIDORA AT MOONGAZIE


<3 Loved this girl. Her coat is really striking.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Effisia said:


> <3 Loved this girl. Her coat is really striking.


What are the most common coat colors in Eurasiers? Because most coat colors are accepted right? 

Also, that whippet in Flyball was amazing. Fast as a whip for sure!


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Avie said:


> What are the most common coat colors in Eurasiers? Because most coat colors are accepted right?
> 
> Also, that whippet in Flyball was amazing. Fast as a whip for sure!


Yeah, everything but pure white, white patches, and liver are accepted. The most common colors I've seen in the US have been a lot of reds/rusts with variations on that (Beckett has a lot of red in him - his sire is full on red). Wolf grey, as well. And some very lovely creams. Oh! And some pure blacks. Haha. Little bit of everything. Color is not really something bred for at all in Eurasiers like in some other breeds, so you get a real mixed bag. I believe from Beckett's litter there are some that have a darker saddle like he has, some have dark masks which he does not have... Of course, I still think his coat is changing a bit. It's a really interesting breed in terms of color, I think, just because you get such a wide variety.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

BOB GSD Cruaghaire Catoria


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah... typical show GSD. 

Does anyone know group winners yet? Watching House of Cards with the family so haven't been able to watch Crufts.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Yeah... typical show GSD.
> 
> Does anyone know group winners yet? Watching House of Cards with the family so haven't been able to watch Crufts.


I do, will post soon, sorry been busy today.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not good typical. Crappy color and bad topline. 141 GSDs entered and that was apparently the best one?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pastoral Group Winners: pics to come later

1) Border Collie: GER/INT/AUST CH SIMARO COLD AS ICE










2) Pyrenean Mt. Dog: SEU/DKU/FINU/NOU/NORDUCH VI'SKALY'S HARLEM SHAKE from Sweden










3) Sheltie: CIB/SE/FI/NO/DK CH WINDCREST STYLISH MOVE from Sweden










4) Samoyed: CH/SVK GR CH SMILIESAM STRIKE HOME


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group:

1) Bouvier des Flandres: CH LISKPORT LORD OF THE RINGS










2) Bullmastiff: ANGEL'S PHOENIX THE DEVIL'S ADVOCATE from Italy










3) Newfoundland: USA/LUX CH CYPRESS BAY'S THE ONE THAT I WANT FOR BEAR N MIND from the US










4) Alaskan Malamute: CH CHAYO MY PREROGATIVE


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

I loooove that English Springer.

Confused by the GSD, though. I like his head but that's about it, and I like some WGSLs so it's not anti-show bias or anything.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Paviche said:


> I loooove that English Springer.
> 
> Confused by the GSD, though. I like his head but that's about it, and I like some WGSLs so it's not anti-show bias or anything.


It's actually a bitch. I didn't care for her head. I just...don't like her. And it's not like I have a problem with WGSLs. But out of 141 entries, I feel there had to be better somewhere. Was not impressed.


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Oops! I (obviously) guessed she was a dog. Yeah, that's surprising that out of such a big entry, she was selected as best.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the winners! Am surprised the Pyrenean Mountain Dog was selected again! Because the breed is so uncommon. 

Yeah I refrained on commenting more on the GSD. I mean, I don't like most show GSDs and this dog is no different. Interesting to read you don't like her either Xeph.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I appreciate a good international style dog. Wesson's last litter will be sired by a WGSL. I find it hard to believe that out of 141 entries there wasn't one better than her. But, she's what the judge picked

Her poor coat color drives me nuts. I dislike color like that. I can basically tolerate it in Strauss because he's Strauss. I recognize it as incorrect but it doesn't bug me as much because...Moo. That said, I sold a bitch from the second litter in large part because she had a light face and I absolutely couldn't stand it. Very pretty thing overall, but way too light. Just couldn't do it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> It's actually a bitch. I didn't care for her head. I just...don't like her. And it's not like I have a problem with WGSLs. But out of 141 entries, I feel there had to be better somewhere. Was not impressed.


I like the reserve bitch CC, and the Dog CC better than her.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics are up

Some other BOBs:

Pastoral Group:

Australian Cattle Dog: CH AUSTMANS FINN MCMISSILE










Aussie: ITA/INT CH VIVIENNE WESTWOOD DEL WHYMPER DELLE G JORASSES from Italy










Beauceron: MULTI CH CYRANO PUISSANT AME MAGNANIME from Slovakia










Catalan Sheepdog: ESPLENDIGOS EXTRAORDINARY HERMANN FOR SEVARNA imported from Germany










Estrela Mt. Dog: PORT CH ODI DA CASA DE LOAS EM BAMCWT imported from Portugal.










Lancashire Heeler: LEYESIDE MISS BONNIE










Maremma Sheepdog: INT CH DONNA DI FIORI DI SELVASPINA ITA from Italy










Turkish Kangal: FOUDLAND FRED FIVEO AT DEELS CUM CLANQUAICH


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some other BOBs: Working

Canadian Eskimo: NAPU OF NORTHWINDS AT AKNA imported from Canada










Dogue de Bordeaux: ITA/WRD/FOR/EUR/INT/REP CH IMK CASSIUS CLAY MDM from Italy










Greenland Dog: SLEDOG WINTER BLIZZARD










Hovawart: IR/L CH CASTLEMARY DRUID EJC










Neapolitan Mastiff: FREDDO DEI MASTINI DELLA RUPE imported from Italy










Rottweiler: CH CARSAL LEONARDO AT ICKLESBORNE










Siberian Husky: CH AMICAL CHANAH


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I liked the Newfie quite a bit. I'm a big fan of Cypress Bay (though I don't think they're breeding anymore, sad) and Bear n' Mind.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Terrier Group Winners: pics to come

1) West Highland White Terrier: CH BURNEZE GEORDIE GIRL










2) Border Terrier: CH BRACKENFELL BOK TO BACH










3) Kerry Blue Terrier: IR CH IRISBLU JACK OF DIAMONDS










4) Norfolk Terrier: CH KINSRIDGE TOP TIP










Hound Group Winners: pics to come

1) Whippet: CH NOTHING COMPARES TO YOU AT CROSSCOP










2) Wirehaired Dachshund: CH SILVAE SOLO











3) Rhodesian Ridgeback: CH KINABULA BIN THERE DONE THAT











4) Longhaired Dachshund: US CH PRAMADA'S XAVIER WITH JORDDACHS from the US


----------



## Paviche (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it just me or is the ACD's head kind of strange? It reminds me of how some Aussies and BCs are getting rounder headed and shorter muzzled.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Best In Show:

West Highland White Terrier: CH BURNEZE GEORDIE GIRL










Reserve Best In Show: 

Whippet: CH NOTHING COMPARES TO YOU AT CROSSCOP


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That sibe looks very trim! Much different than the poofy coated groomed sibes I expected to see.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Canyx said:


> That sibe looks very trim! Much different than the poofy coated groomed sibes I expected to see.


Yeah, nice husky!  

Neo looks horrible, Rotti has a strange head? And I find it really cool to see the Greenland dog. I don't think I've ever seen one in real life. 

Also, I recently discovered Maremmas are supposed to have a 'polar bear-like head' and ever since I read that I suddenly see the difference between Maremmas and other white LGDs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Canyx said:


> That sibe looks very trim! Much different than the poofy coated groomed sibes I expected to see.


Racing stock, pretty much all huskys are raced over there then shown in the off season.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics are up 

Other BOBs

Hound Group:

Afghan Hound: CH SHIMALMA MERCURIAL MAGIC










Basset Fauve de Bretagne: WHISTLEWOOD'S SIX SHOOTER from Sweden










GBGV: DUTCH/FIN/NO/DK/NORDIC/EU CH HOCUS POCUS VAN TUM-TUM'S VRIENDJES from The Netherlands










PBGV: TAGLINES DOUBLE WITH FUN WITH SOLETRADER imported from Norway










Borzoi: SWE CH BORSCANA BLUE SKIES from Sweden










Cirneco Dell Etna: HADRANENSIS REMO 










Finnish Spitz: INT/FIN/SWE/NOR/EST/CZE CH SIIWEKKAAN RENE from Finland










Hamiltonstovare: KILCAVAN MR JEMMERLEY AT FLIXTONIA










Portuguese Podengo: GARTHFIELD SOLO 










Sloughi: SAHSHEER SHIANA KHALI


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Other BOBs 

Terrier Group:

Mini Bull Terrier: CH BULLYPINS KLASSIKOS










Cesky Terrier: GAREX GIJS from The Netherlands










Glen of Imaal Terrier: ROMAINVILLE BILLY WHIZZ










Person Russell Terrier: ALNCROFT IN TUNE AT RATSCALLION










Sealyham Terrier: D/DK/CZ CH ALL ABOUT AKSEL OF CESKY DREAM`S from Germany










Skye Terrier: SK/HU CH GOLD MONARH TRAMONTANA from Russia










Staffordshire Bull Terrier: CH STAFFASH THE HURRICANE










Wow not brindle, big win for that dog, brindles usually win.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Does the Afghan have a beard? I've never seen that before.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Staffordshire Bull Terrier: CH STAFFASH THE HURRICANE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how he's the only one turned towards the camera with a big, goofy grin.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Prozax said:


> Does the Afghan have a beard? I've never seen that before.


All Afghans have that signature goatee. Or at least they are suppose to.



cookieface said:


> I like how he's the only one turned towards the camera with a big, goofy grin.


That is the way they are shown, with fronts to the judge at all times.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That is the way they are shown, with fronts to the judge at all times.


Interesting. Similar to how GSDs are the only ones shown in a three-point stack?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I need that Border Terrier


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Interesting. Similar to how GSDs are the only ones shown in a three-point stack?


I should have said that is the way they are shown in the UK, same as Bulldogs there. GSDs are shown three point everywhere. We present our bulldogs frontal once or twice but mainly shown profile. Staffy bulls are always shown profile here.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

what about the poodles and the rest of the non sporting group? and the portuguese water dog, and the MAS?

Yeah that GSD ... ewww ... and that chessie also didnt do anything for me, either.

All in all from what I have seen and heard, I am rather disappointed with Crufts this year, like ... this is supposed to be the biggest dog show like ... ever .... and some of those dogs are the best they had?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> All Afghans have that signature goatee. Or at least they are suppose to.


They're called mandarins and not all Afghans have them  There's a HUGE variation of coat quantities within the breed that are all allowable and in the US very acceptable per the standard. The U.K. Afghans are a bit larger and IMO they're all a bit frumpy, they never appear to be like the true athletes that the breed is meant to be. That dog in particular also has an unsually thick set of mandarins.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not updated and late to the game, but saw the post about the GSD Cruaghaire Catoria on fb... Popping in to say what the heck? 

When I first saw her photo as Best Of Breed, I thought it was a joke or photoshop, honestly. It looks severe to me, not just a little- I don't think she's a typical showline GSD at all. She's typical BAD, and somehow showed at Crufts. There are plenty of nice showline GSD's, like Rumor Has It from last year's Eukanuba National Championship (who won best in show). 

The fact that this Cruaghaire Catoria was even able to be shown at Crufts to begin with scares me. She's a living representation of why every random Joe and their mom craps on all showline GSD's.

I'm not updated though and I know there was some huge ruckus online about her- did they strip her title or anything else happened?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> what about the poodles and the rest of the non sporting group? and the portuguese water dog, and the MAS?
> 
> Yeah that GSD ... ewww ... and that chessie also didnt do anything for me, either.
> 
> All in all from what I have seen and heard, I am rather disappointed with Crufts this year, like ... this is supposed to be the biggest dog show like ... ever .... and some of those dogs are the best they had?


No MAS, not recognized. Non Sporting is called Utility.

I already posted the standard and the toy, but here is the last poodle:

Miniature: RUS CH FAVORITE S TSVETOCHNOI POLJANY from Russia










Portuguese Water Dog: CIB CH AQUAFORTIS ENERGIZER from Norway










I can add the rest of the utility group just need to go back and see,what I have already posted.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

animalcraker said:


> They're called mandarins and not all Afghans have them  There's a HUGE variation of coat quantities within the breed that are all allowable and in the US very acceptable per the standard. The U.K. Afghans are a bit larger and IMO they're all a bit frumpy, they never appear to be like the true athletes that the breed is meant to be. That dog in particular also has an unsually thick set of mandarins.


Noted. Just have always seen them. Never knew what they were called.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Rest of Utility as requested

Canaan Dog: ANACAN FUTURE LEGEND










Dalmatian: RUS CH MELISSA IZ TERLETSKOY DUBRAVY from Russia










Frenchie: AM CH MOKAODC ROBOBULL CATATUMBO from Venezuela










Mittel German Spitz: CH MUSIQUE WORTH THE WAIT










Japanese Spitz: CHARNEY PRECIOUS GIFT FOR KUMIKO










Keeshond: WINKLESTAR HADAR










Mini Schnauzer: CH ALBORZS JAZZ FOR ASHENCRUZ Belgian Import










Schipperke: FANDAL'S UNO MOMENTO from Finland










Schnauzer: BOUJAN INDEPENDENT CLIMAX










Shih Tzu: MIRACEY REBEL RIDER


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Tibetan Spaniel: CH TORFNESS SCARLET PHANCY


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Any other breeds?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Is Crufts usually noted for sort of extreme or potentially 'iffy' dogs winning BoB? Or is this a strange year? The Dane who won is pretty questionable, I think. Between that and some of the other winners, I'm wondering what's going on with the judging? Is it just a 'different opinions on different days' kind of thing?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

AV Import Register Winners: (I guess equivalent to AKCs miscellaneous)

Gundogs: 

Wirehaired Pointing Griffon (Korthals): GITAN VD WIELERVELDEN from The Netherlands










Hound:

Azawakh: AZAMOUR KHEMOSABI from Italy










Pastoral:

Pumi: HOMOKDOMBI-MORGO ANKA AT PAJKOS 










Utility:

Xolo: ANGELCREST SKYFALL










Working:

Greater Swiss Mt. Dog: SPRINGHAZE JUST DREAMING.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Dogsignalfire said:


> I'm not updated and late to the game, but saw the post about the GSD Cruaghaire Catoria on fb... Popping in to say what the heck?
> 
> When I first saw her photo as Best Of Breed, I thought it was a joke or photoshop, honestly. It looks severe to me, not just a little- I don't think she's a typical showline GSD at all. She's typical BAD, and somehow showed at Crufts. There are plenty of nice showline GSD's, like Rumor Has It from last year's Eukanuba National Championship (who won best in show).
> 
> ...


I'm not updated on what happened but I agree completely. Her topline makes me cringe and her head is too masculine for a female, in my opinion. Not a dog that I would expect to win BOB. In fact, I didn't like a lot of the dogs this year... they just did not seem BOB worthy, but of course I don't follow Crufts enough to know what the other dogs in each breed looked like. But, if those dogs won BOB, I wonder what the other dogs looked like...

I do like the Husky and the Whippet, however.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Hiraeth said:


> Is Crufts usually noted for sort of extreme or potentially 'iffy' dogs winning BoB? Or is this a strange year? The Dane who won is pretty questionable, I think. Between that and some of the other winners, I'm wondering what's going on with the judging? Is it just a 'different opinions on different days' kind of thing?


Personally I think this is just a really off year. The U.K. Has allowed AR activists to manipulate the public opinion and dictate a lot of what the KC does, and unfortunately this hasn't done a great deal to improve many breeds. In general I'm not a fan of UK born dogs, but I can usually look at a picture of them without making a strange face. This year however some of the dogs are just cringeworthy to the point that I hardly recognize what breed it is.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Dogsignalfire said:


> I'm not updated and late to the game, but saw the post about the GSD Cruaghaire Catoria on fb... Popping in to say what the heck?
> 
> When I first saw her photo as Best Of Breed, I thought it was a joke or photoshop, honestly. It looks severe to me, not just a little- I don't think she's a typical showline GSD at all. She's typical BAD, and somehow showed at Crufts. There are plenty of nice showline GSD's, like Rumor Has It from last year's Eukanuba National Championship (who won best in show).
> 
> ...


Then you are not very familiar with European style show GSDs, she's very typical for those dogs and her topline is no exception. Unfortunately. 

I think Rumor might even be dismissed early on in breed judging at Crufts if she would ever compete there. She has a very different style compared to European GSDs.


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

Avie said:


> Then you are not very familiar with European style show GSDs, she's very typical for those dogs and her topline is no exception. Unfortunately.
> 
> I think Rumor might even be dismissed early on in breed judging at Crufts if she would ever compete there. She has a very different style compared to European GSDs.


Well... then that just stinks!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

animalcraker said:


> Personally I think this is just a really off year. The U.K. Has allowed AR activists to manipulate the public opinion and dictate a lot of what the KC does, and unfortunately this hasn't done a great deal to improve many breeds. In general I'm not a fan of UK born dogs, but I can usually look at a picture of them without making a strange face. This year however some of the dogs are just cringeworthy to the point that I hardly recognize what breed it is.


Okay. This is the first year I've paid attention where I've really known more about showing and known a bit about the standards of quite a few breeds, so I was kind of shocked at some of the BoB dogs. Glad it's just an off year.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

What's the Dane BOB?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Avie said:


> What's the Dane BOB?


Santanna Moet And Chandon.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.akc.org/news/rosanne-demascio-strafe-win-crufts-agility/

The US team won the Crufts international invitation!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> http://www.akc.org/news/rosanne-demascio-strafe-win-crufts-agility/
> 
> The US team won the Crufts international invitation!


That's awesome!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I apologize, I must have missed some of the pics, some wouldnt load for me. I didnt know you posted them already, my bad LOL.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I apologize, I must have missed some of the pics, some wouldnt load for me. I didnt know you posted them already, my bad LOL.


That's ok.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hiraeth said:


> Santanna Moet And Chandon.


Hmm, okay. Is she a mix between hyper type and classic? The shoulder bump thing looks a bit odd, or is that normal?


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

Avie said:


> Hmm, okay. Is she a mix between hyper type and classic? The shoulder bump thing looks a bit odd, or is that normal?


No, she's not super hyper type-y. Her lips are a bit more fluttering than is generally liked in a bitch (from what I can see in these photos, though the angle is weird in one and the color is too dark to tell in the other). 

The major flaws are her top line and pigeon chest. She's hard to find photos of, so these may not be the best pictures of her. Correct chests and top lines are really important to my personal aesthetic, so she bothers me. The judge may have a different idea about what's more important and may have rewarded her excellent hind end or her correct leg/body proportions, however.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The next big show is the World Dog Show in June. This year it is in Russia.


----------

